# Used Tek T5HO fixture ... risky?



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Found out that the company had discontinued production on this T5 line and my question is if there's any risk buying a used one?

Any input or advise would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

What are you worried about? Because buying it used wouldn't qualify you for any kind of warranty replacements anyhow, so no issue with support. If you blow a ballast, plenty of T5HO ballasts available that you can replace it with.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

My concern is whether an ATI ballast fit into a Tek fixture as most of the other ballast aren't as reliable as ATI's though.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Pretty sure it would. I have one(an ATI ballast)I got with an LET retro-fit kit and it's very small.
-


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

Not sure what Tek light you're looking at but I have a 48", four bulb Tek Elite and it uses the Fulham WorkHorse 5 ballast. The ballast is 8.5" x 1.72" x 1" high. If you find out which ballast the ATI fixtures use, you can compare.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
The ballast I'm talking about came with this retro-fit kit.
It's the same one ATI uses, but it only runs 2 bulbs.
-


----------

